# lighting wiring install



## sekgoose (Jan 23, 2012)

I purchased some LED light kit strips. They have a black and red wire. I want to run lights for the interior of the trailer to keep light inside. I would like to run them using battery power and a switch from the inside if possible. Any ideas on how to install this?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Do you have any pre-existing lights inside? If you do then simply take one down and jump off that, red hot, black ground. If you don't you'll have to jump off one of your exterior parking lights, these wires generally run inside the roof rail of an enclosed trailer. Only problem here is that you'll need to leave the parking lights on in your truck to power them. you can also check your plug off the back of the truck see if one is hot with a tester when all the lights are off in your vehicle. I'm not sure if this is an option, maybe on the newer vehicles with multi pin set-ups they run a hot lead to the back but can't guarantee it. Only other option is to run a separate hot wire from your battery all the way back to the trailer, be sure to put an in-line fuse somewhere in the run in a place where you can get to it. I'd even get a switch similar to one inside a fridge and install that on the door so when the door is open the light is on close it up when you leave and it's off. You'll never kill your battery with an auto off feature. I guarantee if you don't do this at one point you'll have a dead battery when you go to pack up. Let us know how you make out.
Cut'em


----------



## sekgoose (Jan 23, 2012)

that sounds awesome. I noticed when I installed my shelves there were wires behind the boards along the rails. I might go that route, I like it. Thanks for the info and I will post pics when I am all done.


----------

